# Setting lathe tool height



## Sshire (Mar 7, 2012)

I've been reading threads regarding electronic center finders. 
I've got a Fowler on order and was thinking about using it (in addition to it's intended purpose) to set lathe tool height. 
1. Chuck it in a 5c collet on the lathe
2. Loosen the locking nut on the QCTP and adjust the tool with the knurled nut until the center finder indicates
3. Put a 0.100 Jo block under the QCTP toolholder (assuming the center finder is the 0.200 variety)
4. Spin the knurled knob down and lock with the nut.
Should work. Shoud take 30 seconds. I do have a height setter that I made and it works fine, but I always need something to attempt. 
Once the Fowler arrives, I'll post pix. 
Best
Stan

Best
Stan


----------

